# Missionary work



## AnthonyTheEmt

I was wondering if there was anyone here involved in any kind of overseas medical missionary work. I was looking today into getting into something like this. If there is anyone who has any experience in this sort of thing, please message me. I would love to hear from you.


----------



## RJ75

I'm also curious to hear if anyone knows of any aid organizations that staff EMS personnel as this is something I'm interested in pursuing down the road. I've looked at MSF (Doctor's Without Borders) but they don't staff EMTs/Paramedics.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt

RJ75 said:


> I'm also curious to hear if anyone knows of any aid organizations that staff EMS personnel as this is something I'm interested in pursuing down the road. I've looked at MSF (Doctor's Without Borders) but they don't staff EMTs/Paramedics.



I did find something called Mercy Ships. They do staff EMT's, CNA's, and sounds like medics too. 
Here is the link:
http://www.mercyships.org/content/home

They do a lot of work overseas, and you can volunteer 2 months-2 years. Still looking into it, but it sounds like an awesome opportunity


----------



## abckidsmom

If you go through a mission board, with a group from your community or your church, with a US physician dictating what you can do, you can go on short term trips that include medical clinics and basic medical care.  There is need, but the situation is more complicated than "I want to do medical care."

By contacting an organization that supports missionaries (do you mean Christian missions work?), you can find orphanages, feeding centers and even hospitals in areas that need it who can use your help if you're looking for something more long-term.  

Be forewarned that an EMT is going to become a jack-of-all trades in these situations, and not necessarily be doing medical care all of the time.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

I frequently hear that physicians have college students doing appendectomies on these trips...when "medical direction" turns into, "the doctor is god" your scope increases immensely. I imagine this primarily happens in third world countries, but I always get jealous when I hear from a friend they were doing surgeries in Uganda (or somewhere).


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt

abckidsmom said:


> If you go through a mission board, with a group from your community or your church, with a US physician dictating what you can do, you can go on short term trips that include medical clinics and basic medical care.  There is need, but the situation is more complicated than "I want to do medical care."
> 
> By contacting an organization that supports missionaries (do you mean Christian missions work?), you can find orphanages, feeding centers and even hospitals in areas that need it who can use your help if you're looking for something more long-term.
> 
> Be forewarned that an EMT is going to become a jack-of-all trades in these situations, and not necessarily be doing medical care all of the time.



I was just looking for some area to serve and help people. I have found some good organizations on the web, but until im all done with my medic, my hands are pretty much tied. Ive talked to some friends who have gone to places like the dominican republic and countries over in africa, and everyone has described their experiences as absolutely life-changing. They have also said that you go there with the intention to serve others and be a blessing to them, and the people you serve become a blessing to you.


----------



## TTCHA77

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> I was just looking for some area to serve and help people. I have found some good organizations on the web, but until im all done with my medic, my hands are pretty much tied.



AnthonyTheEmt - quick question for you...I am an WEMT/NREMT-B and am looking for international positions...of any kind.

At first blush I don't know if I'd qualify for the more religions-oriented organization...as I myself do not identify with any one religion...however I know many of them do great work.  

Thus, would you mind sharing some of the other organizations you found?  I have looked into MercyShips (which you recommended above).

Thank you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

My dad has done some medical work in what are often considered "closed" countries. If he is willing, I can share some of his work. Are you interested in that kind of stuff?


----------



## TTCHA77

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My dad has done some medical work in what are often considered "closed" countries. If he is willing, I can share some of his work. Are you interested in that kind of stuff?



Yes please!  You can also PM me if you'd rather not post here...

And please thank your father for sharing!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt

For sure, I would definitely be interested. Message me. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> My dad has done some medical work in what are often considered "closed" countries. If he is willing, I can share some of his work. Are you interested in that kind of stuff?


----------



## Aerin-Sol

How does medical work and missionary work combine?


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt

There are some organizations (doctors without borders, mercy ships, to name a few) who go to places where people cannot afford what would be considered standard medical care in this country and provide it free of charge.


----------



## Cardifflocal

I have an RN friend who recently went to Romania with a group called Medical Missions Foundation.  They provided free medical care for a week, and even had a surgical team that took in a few cases.  They had non-medical staff who also helped out with other logistics and charity work.  I'm sure they could use you no matter what your scope of practice. Keep in mind though, my friend had to pay $1000 to go on the trip, but it included round trip airfare from San Diego, ground transportation, and room and board for 10 days.  You can check them out at mmfworld.org.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> There are some organizations (doctors without borders, mercy ships, to name a few) who go to places where people cannot afford what would be considered standard medical care in this country and provide it free of charge.




Yes, I'm aware of (and have been a part of) such orgs, but I don't see the connection with evangelizing. MSF is non-religious.


----------



## abckidsmom

Aerin-Sol said:


> How does medical work and missionary work combine?



Some people go do medical work in places where it's needed to show the love of Jesus, and share it with others.  Sometimes with evangelism, sometimes just showing the love.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt

abckidsmom said:


> Some people go do medical work in places where it's needed to show the love of Jesus, and share it with others.  Sometimes with evangelism, sometimes just showing the love.



Couldnt have put it better.


----------



## Rockhopper

I see someone mentioned mercy ships. I was aboard one of their ships back in1984-85and I highly recommend the YWAM as an organization. Their focus medically is dental and facial reconstruction due to birth defect like cleft pallet etc.I am not sure of their specific need for EMT/paramedics but if your heart is in the right place and that is your calling I am sure you will find your place.


----------



## Toyogirl

I went through the YWAM DTS (discipleship training school) a few years back and seriously considered pursuing the mercy ship route... I ran into an ethical problem because they did not require people serving aboard to have any sort of license. They operate on the principle of loading people onto the boat and treating in international waters. While their heart is in the right place, personally I couldn't justify treating beyond my scope of practice and potentially causing more harm than good. God is amazing and capable of using people this way, but He also gave us brains and schools to get proper training. The 2 month program they send people through CAN'T possibly give anyone enough information to open someone up for treatment. 
    3 years ago I had the opportunity to go to Africa and work with a surgeon. Again because I did not have any sort of license I could not practice, but the medical students I was with got to do all kinds of stuff and I was able to assist them. My suggestion would be to approach the mission board of your church. They should have the appropriate network to set you up. The surgeon was affiliated with the southern baptist convention, and because that's a huge organization it might be something to look into as well.
     If you're looking for something ministry oriented and stateside, I'd suggest being the nurse at a youth camp. If you have your EMT-B you're eligible and it's generally cheaper than overseas.


----------



## usafmedic45

> I frequently hear that physicians have college students doing appendectomies on these trips



That's mostly a myth. Having a college student do an appendectomy on someone and having them assist with it (even to the point of them doing most of the actual procedure) are two totally separate things.  To use an EMS analogy, it's the difference between an EMT-B student doing a surgical crike on their own and a paramedic student doing it under the watchful eye of an instructor. 


Then again, there's no better time to learn advanced procedures than when you are in a place with no malpractice statutes.....











> At first blush I don't know if I'd qualify for the more religions-oriented organization...as I myself do not identify with any one religion...however I know many of them do great work.



There are plenty of non-religious groups or groups that will accept agnostics or even flat-out atheists especially if they have a set of skills that are desperately needed.  Unfortunately, most EMS providers do not fall into that latter category.

The one thing I strongly recommend is asking if a group is there to convert people or is there to deliver medical care.  If they are using the medical care as a way to convince people to convert, run away from that group as fast as possible.  A lot of you think I can justify almost anything when it comes to medical care, but the one thing that really irks me is witholding medical care from those who need it simply because they don't want to hear about some invisible man up in the sky or agree to worship him.  

Personally, I'm still looking for a group that's focusing on population control in third world nations.  I'd volunteer my time if it stopped getting my late night TV flooded with those insipid Christian Children's Fund commercials.


----------

